# Hindi games



## noob (Jan 9, 2012)

Since last 2 days i am playing my first RPG SKYRIM and i am loving it. However, i tend to forget characters names,locations, spell-cast name etc. May be because game is new to me 

Now imagine same game(or any other game like COD, BF3 etc) with Hindi names & locations, all dialogues in Hindi. wont that be fun ? 


WOW and why not have entire "Mahabharata" as a RPG  ? that will be a massive game and popular too.  Imagine you are playing it from Arjun's,Bhim's,Krishan's point of view. wow...

Is it really that hard to make such game ? They will just have to do voice over.  I will love to play GTA with New Delhi , Mumbai map 

Is there any game(gun game, puzzle game , etc)  which has all dialogues ,locations and characters in Hindi ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope. There was one for ps2 I think hanuman but it was a terrible game at best. Also there would be a lot of controversies if game is made on with hindu relegion games. Heck fallout 3 was not released here because you can kill a character named brahmin which was somewhat like a cow.


----------



## noob (Jan 9, 2012)

hmm 

But imagine the same games we play now in proper local languages and locations...will be more fun.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2012)

Tell Indians to buy the games first. Then only the gaming companies will really consider our local languages


----------



## Neuron (Jan 9, 2012)

Even if they do they conversations will be terrible.Will pro'lly remind you of some hindi dubbed hollywood films.


----------



## Alok (Jan 9, 2012)

If you have gta san andreas just get you city's map (via google earth) , use map editor to make your own city and use gxt editor to edit name of locations , people , cars , bikes etc...

Requirement : "lot of time".


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Look buddy games are meant to play in english and even the game supported languages are not ideal as per my foreiner friends. So here we are talking something really fictious IMO.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2012)

So much potential in Ramayana and Mahabharata as a game. I'd put my bet on Rocksteady


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah and then it will get the fate like fallout 3 in India. It won't even get released, heck someone might sue the developing company for making fun of religion


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2012)

Controversy or not... I can totally imagine roaming in Delhi or Mumbai in GTA.. what a fun it would be to drive cars on the streets of CP, or speeding on NH-24, sometimes in a crowded palika bazaar ... and sometimes along the shores of Marine Lines in Mumbai!
Wow.. what an idea noob! 

But somebody have to take care of Sibel and Thakray first! 
(intentionally spelt wrong)


----------



## noob (Jan 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Controversy or not... I can totally imagine roaming in Delhi or Mumbai in GTA.. what a fun it would be to drive cars on the streets of CP, or speeding on NH-24, sometimes in a crowded palika bazaar ... and sometimes along the shores of Marine Lines in Mumbai!
> Wow.. what an idea noob!
> 
> But somebody have to take care of Sibel and Thakray first!
> (intentionally spelt wrong)



ha ha yes buddy...if we leave politics behind such games will rock here...sadly people dont buy games and prefer to pirate it. 

Last time we tried CS: Hindi (only commands in recorded hindi voice).  Roger that : Yes. Samaj gaya mein.  
Team fall back : abbe nikal le...marna hai kya....

it was EPIC fun...


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

Regarding Ramayana/Mahabharata 's RPG=>
The thing you are imaging in your mind that potential, details and flow is possible only with a big developer And they won't do that. If somehow they think ,politics and religion will prevent them. Why they take headache .
And India don't have any dev to make "such big" thing as it should be.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2012)

noob said:


> Is it really that hard to make such game ? They will just have to do voice over.


the gaming company will have to plan accordingly & also add extra capital on voice artists...




noob said:


> Is there any game(gun game, puzzle game , etc)  which has all dialogues ,locations and characters in Hindi ?



there was a game released by indian developers some street racing with a Mumbai Map on it don't remember its exact name....

also Ghajini game was released but was it in Hindi???


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Putting map names and characters is good idea but making game on religion won't be possible. Many times we abuse protaganist in the game for not acting according or just due to glitch but a spiritual person won't afford that.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2012)

Indians get offended easily, so we will never see something like this. Running over virtual Indian pedestrians, carjacking ! Not possible boss, that will be totally unSibalized .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2012)

Fallout 3 didn't even got out in India. just because they had an mutilated cow like animal named 'Brahmin'.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Its not just us who gets offended. Remember COD MW2 and Russian's reaction to that game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2012)

Russians are very reasonable, IMO.

I mean.. in every game war game.. Russians are the villains. Still they are taking it sportively.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ I don't think it's like that. If you look carefully in most of the game/movies Indians are either taxi drivers or are stereotyped in some or the other roles. But we don't seem to be so concerned about it.

I think Russia won't mind or has no reason to mind until their is no direct link to the characters to any political figure or incident.


----------



## Alok (Jan 10, 2012)

^^someone's height is figured by it's enemies. That why it is happy.)



Vyom said:


> ^^I think Russia won't mind or has no reason to mind until their is no direct link to the characters to any political figure or incident.



"name of country" is biggest thing for objection.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ I don't think it's like that. If you look carefully in most of the game/movies Indians are either taxi drivers or are stereotyped in some or the other roles. But we don't seem to be so concerned about it.



Being stereotyped in less earning jobs is not a big deal. Because other countries have better dignity of labor than what most of the Indians are having.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Controversy or not... I can totally imagine roaming in Delhi or Mumbai in GTA.. what a fun it would be to drive cars on the streets of CP, or speeding on NH-24, sometimes in a crowded palika bazaar ... and sometimes along the shores of Marine Lines in Mumbai!
> Wow.. what an idea noob!
> 
> But somebody have to take care of Sibel and Thakray first!
> (intentionally spelt wrong)



Yup,Then he would say From now on We will censor Games to,Like when the person press "up arrow or w""Or kills anyone"we will see it,then he can see that happening in the computer


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2012)

GTA 3 had Sikh cab drivers .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2012)

Well then I think the muslim countries and germany are taking very lightly this topic.


----------



## Trapdaar (Jan 19, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Fallout 3 didn't even got out in India. just because they had an mutilated cow like animal named 'Brahmin'.



Point is that it was done on Purpose, _intended_ to offend.

Just so you know, Fallout 1 had cows named brahmin and chicken named Brahma etc. I and a lot of others feel that there was racist intent behind it.

Bethseda could have changed it, but they didn't.

There is no reason why we can't make Hindi games, speaking from a technology point of view. I work in a Indian game development company and I can tell you that there is only one reason why we haven't already done so:

Not enough people buying games in India. If we had a bigger market such that we could survive by selling games ONLY to Indians, we will see an explosion in games made in Indian languages.

You will be surprised to know, I think, that there are many Indian companies developing high quality games these days. But since the companies are small and don't have the money (and the manpower) to make AAA games, you don't hear about them in the gaming press.

For example, check these guys out (casual games for the PC):
IronCode Gaming Pvt Ltd.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ There are plenty of jokes about Jesus, Mary and others. Are those "racist" as well?


----------



## Trapdaar (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure, many of them are.

In the end, it is all about intent. What is the purpose served by naming a mutilated cow 'brahmin'? None. Would the game have changed if it was named, something else, like 'Alkuajdadsd'? No.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2012)

I think Indians need to become a little more broadminded and tolerant before any such games are made. Also, I think india must also do something revolutionary in the animation industry before it can move towards gaming. For example, if we take a look at japan, they conceived Anime and it became a significantly huge global phenomenon. Therefore, there is a huge number of titles that draw heavily on the anime style of art in japan and all over the world.

The point about the cows called "Brahmin" is a valid point too, since it hurts indian sentiments. Also note that Bethesda renamed the "Fat Man" to "Nuka Launcher" in the japanese version of Fallout 3, since "Fat Man" refers to one of the bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. But, I think it would be a little too expensive to dub all the dialogues again to incorporate whatever substitute they come up for "Brahmin". I mean it would not be feasible considering the relatively small indian gaming market.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

Trapdaar said:


> Sure, many of them are.
> 
> In the end, it is all about intent. What is the purpose served by naming a mutilated cow 'brahmin'? None. Would the game have changed if it was named, something else, like 'Alkuajdadsd'? No.


Same as that of "Jesus" and "Mary". Satire on religion? If Christians don't take offense on jokes on their religion why can't Hindus do too? 
Offensive to religion it may be, but racism it is not.
Anyway if Bethseda really cared about the Indian market, they would have fixed it. It's all about economics.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, there have been a couple of Hindi games that I have played (for a couple of minutes, before closing it forever ). Like, Yoddha : The Warrior, and Bhagat Singh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2012)

Trapdaar said:


> Sure, many of them are.
> 
> In the end, it is all about intent. What is the purpose served by naming a mutilated cow 'brahmin'? None. Would the game have changed if it was named, something else, like 'Alkuajdadsd'? No.



Brahmin happens to be a major beef cattle in the US.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Brahmin happens to be a major beef cattle in the US.



I expect some protests in the states now. 

After all why would they name a cattle Brahman unless they want to be racists.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2012)

Now, almost all of you all have played the game...and even completed all quests etc. Did you all feel offended during any instance of the game? If your answer is yes, then why did you continue to play the game, you could've removed it immediately and smashed the disc. If your answer is no, that means that you don't give a damn.

Therefore, the only other people who give a damn are those who are non-gamers or lets say casual gamers, cause I don't think anyone who played the game actually gave a damn.



Liverpool_fan said:


> I expect some protests in the states now.
> 
> After all why would they name a cattle Brahman unless they want to be racists.



I think it was simply never meant to be released in India. Such a name would be received pretty decently in the US and other countries. And, as I mentioned in my earlier post, the indian gaming market pretty small, so its not worth the trouble to re-dub all the dialogues which contain "Brahmin"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ And that you could "slaughter" cows in the game.

Not appearing in India: Fallout 3

The fact remains Indians are paranoid and way too sensitive. Everything is taken as "racist". Meh.

Obviously I suppose with the lack of money from gaming in India with the obscene level of piracy here would also cut any motivations to release a potentially controversial game.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2012)

C'mon, now everyone is sensitive about virtual animals? We don't even give a damn if we slaughter virtual human beings. Also, the brahmins in Fallout 3 are not cows.

Cows = 1 head, Brahmin = 2 heads.

So, a brahmin is actually an abomination and not exactly the kind of cow you see everyday. Pretty much like humans and ghouls.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

Trapdaar said:


> I work in a Indian game development company and I can tell you that there is only one reason why we haven't already done so:
> 
> 
> For example, check these guys out (casual games for the PC):
> IronCode Gaming Pvt Ltd.



Where do you work? at Ironcode?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

In india everything finally translates to one motive and that it is money and earning.Anything has its ultimate goals in making profits.anyone dares to be different recieves a kick in their butt from society. People need just one more reason to demoralize each other and pulling each others leg. Just commit a mistake while dealing with a character of mythological game and you are all done with it then and there .hope nothing beyond it.

Moreover it is considered child's play to be interested in games. Of course doesn't apply to most of us people but u know what i am talking bout.

Careers in gaming is large way form coming into mainstream industry l anytime soon.

Big names in gaming dont consider making games on our country cause for them we and our culture is inferior to them UK/US. (for most of the part)

Dont complain if i am sounding too much cynical over this but this is the way it is.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 2, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Tell Indians to buy the games first. Then only the gaming companies will really consider our local languages


If there's a proper straightforward service to buy such games with extreme ease, I'm sure most of them will buy the game provided of course, it is good enough.

Although I'd rather buy indie (indian) games instead. Hell, make it free?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok Yodha: The Warrior lol, remember that one
then there was also Ghajini - which is the closes to what you want... and Mein Prem Ki Diwani Hoon
Add the Doodle Jump/ Ra-One cross-over
Hanuman and Bhagat Singh . . .  that about rounds it up, any one we missed? 

Would be awesome to have an mmorpg based in India... maybe the classes can be Brahmins/Kshatriyas/Vaishyas and the races can be humans/vanar monkey/vanar bear and umm... Rakshas 
the visual style should be like those old indian miniature paintings... wait lemme google one down yeah

*www.mcah.columbia.edu/dbcourses/dehejia/large/mughal_stronge02_036_062102.jpg

that... we would have awesome weapons, maces, clubs, swords, and maybe special rare items like diamond armour, or indravajra

would be spectacular, somebody should do it


----------



## Alok (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice thoughts


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

@anorioni know someone who  could do it....!!!!!!!!
i aint bluffin!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2012)

The reason Hindi games (or rather games from India) suffer is because of the limited scope of the Indian development companies. Like I said in my earlier posts, Anime is a global phenomenon because the Japanese know how to market to a global audience. They develop games with an international sentiment, something for everyone.

On the other hand, Indian companies only try to market to Indians, therefore they try to make games to cater to the biggest audience in India, cinema goers. Therefore, they try to make something on the lines of bollywood movies and the games end up just as cheesy and overrated as the movies are these days. I think India's success if game development will be complete the day India makes a game that becomes a bestseller worldwide, even if it is not in India.

PS: India should first make good movies, then make good games.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

the thread shoulb be renamed to Indian games rather than hindi games since its about games developed in indian or games based on india. language dont matters anyway hindi lang in games would only sound like crap.nothing more nothing less .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2012)

Legends of Great India is a Real Time Strategy Game that captures the epic stories and characters of Ancient India. Players will be able to experience the power of heroes and Gods such as Arjuna, Hanuman, Ganesh, Ram, Shiva and many more. With their help you must save the future of India from all evil, including Ravan and all else who desires evil. The goal for the game is to have the Indian people discover their inner gamer. By creating an interactive world filled with the stories and cultures that the Indian people have grown to love and cherish. The Game is set to be as epic as all the traditional stories, utilizing great godly powers, and commanding hundreds of troops. Legends of Great India has completed pre-production phase and the game production is currently going on.

Legends of Great India PC Screenshots Gallery Page 1/2

Trine - Legends of Great India - YouTube



one more old indian game is...

Road to India: Between Hell and Nirvana

Road to India: Between Hell and Nirvana Trailer - GameSpot.com

Road to India PC - YouTube

ROAD TO INDIA_GAME - YouTube


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Legends of Great India is a Real Time Strategy Game that captures the epic stories and characters of Ancient India. Players will be able to experience the power of heroes and Gods such as Arjuna, Hanuman, Ganesh, Ram, Shiva and many more. With their help you must save the future of India from all evil, including Ravan and all else who desires evil. The goal for the game is to have the Indian people discover their inner gamer. By creating an interactive world filled with the stories and cultures that the Indian people have grown to love and cherish. The Game is set to be as epic as all the traditional stories, utilizing great godly powers, and commanding hundreds of troops. Legends of Great India has completed pre-production phase and the game production is currently going on.
> 
> Legends of Great India PC Screenshots Gallery Page 1/2
> 
> ...



Have you read any issue of skoar? I mean before it became crappy.

There is an article about this game. Read it till the end, you will know all what Trine is about.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Mar 2, 2012)

IF I WERE AMERICAN,THEN I ENJOY EVERY THINGS LIKE-GAMING(my language and my country) ,IPHONE 4S(siri-WORKS FINE IN AMERICA) , ETC.JUST THINK--
                                 AMERICA VS INDIA   (in modern world)


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaurav265 said:


> IF I WERE AMERICAN,THEN I ENJOY EVERY THINGS LIKE-GAMING(my language and my country) ,IPHONE 4S(siri-WORKS FINE IN AMERICA) , ETC.JUST THINK--
> AMERICA VS INDIA   (in modern world)



What's your point?

And stop yelling for God's sake!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaurav265 said:


> IF I WERE AMERICAN,THEN I ENJOY EVERY THINGS LIKE-GAMING(my language and my country) ,IPHONE 4S(siri-WORKS FINE IN AMERICA) , ETC.JUST THINK--
> AMERICA VS INDIA   (in modern world)



Wait...what?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

Gaurav265 said:


> IF I WERE AMERICAN,THEN I ENJOY EVERY THINGS LIKE-GAMING(my language and my country) ,IPHONE 4S(siri-WORKS FINE IN AMERICA) , ETC.JUST THINK--
> AMERICA VS INDIA   (in modern world)



Mind you many top devs are not american.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 2, 2012)

LOl...what a troll bait thread this is 

BTW we have got Indian developers on board big games too but how does that matter. All that matters is what audience that it caters to.

Looks at Jap games, they are hardly released outside, that's their market and they develop for themselves. 

And then every game seems to be US oriented, so from where I see, every game is made with either US or Jap in mind. 

Now we do have some decent PS2 games, (I guess). They are bad, I know but it's a start. Let's appreciate that. 

I don't think religion is a good subject to gain attention especially when it comes to a game. There's no two ways to it. 

Never heard about Fallout, seriously, I can't believe an organisation being so lame. LOL...no wonder it got banned.


----------



## dead.night7 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sarath said:


> .
> Now we do have some decent PS2 games, (I guess). They are bad, I know but it's a start. Let's appreciate that.
> 
> .



If that was the start which we indians had to make why there were thrashing reviews all around, and for why did they kept their prices comparable to other game franchises at all?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you read any issue of skoar? I mean before it became crappy.
> 
> There is an article about this game. Read it till the end, you will know all what Trine is about.



hmmm... okkk


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

@gameranand
yeah..they are not! many belong to uk too(ubisoft and crytek goodnes)!!!...at the end of thr day us/uk leads the gaming industry..and yeah japs are runnig just behind them. lol


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2012)

Sarath said:


> LOl...what a troll bait thread this is
> 
> BTW we have got Indian developers on board big games too but how does that matter. All that matters is what audience that it caters to.
> 
> ...




If you notice one thing about Jap games, they are actually ambiguous about their setting. So, if you change the names of the characters, places, etc to say US names/places, the game automatically becomes US centric, similar for any other country/language. This is a trait they use in Anime (perhaps not changing the name always) but it instantly appeals to audience out of japan. This is how they garner a pretty large audience.

As for Fallout, please read my earlier posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nope. There was one for ps2 I think hanuman but it was a terrible game at best. Also there would be a lot of controversies if game is made on with hindu relegion games. Heck fallout 3 was not released here because you can kill a character named *brahmin which was somewhat like a cow.*


Which, in fact, was a cow


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2012)

whats the point
we wont be getting any indian games except some bollywood farts like Ra.One "The Game"


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

^^game was a minor relief from movie atleast.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2012)

Some idiot even had the audacity to compare Ra. One with Rage- Technoholik : Games of the Month: Ra.One vs. Rage v2.0


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Pathetic. Ra one vs Rage? Really?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

that guy was one from those bunch of jerks for whom even first two letters 'ra' of game and the fact that bot of 'em were game, was enough to get his head goin. into soething nasty like that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> Which, in fact, was a cow



Well yeah. 

WTF ?? Ra one vs rage. Its like comparing begger with a celebrity.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> WTF ?? Ra one vs rage. Its like comparing begger with a celebrity.


Beggar with a handicap(no offense meant).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> Beggar with a handicap(no offense meant).



None taken.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

That was a complete Nuts guy..Raone vs rage!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Next up, Ratwo, say it very fast, ratttooo.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^lol...rattoooo.....never ending saga..lol

epic...man..where did that come from???


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me quote what I said earlier.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> C'mon, now everyone is sensitive about virtual animals? *We don't even give a damn if we slaughter virtual human beings.*





himadri_sm said:


> Some idiot even had the audacity to compare Ra. One with Rage- Technoholik : Games of the Month: Ra.One vs. Rage v2.0



Never played Ra.one the game, so cannot comment much about it, but comparing it to Rage is plain stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Never played Ra.one the game, so cannot comment much about it, but comparing it to Rage is plain stupid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



read this excellent review of ra.one the game- IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  Review: Ra.One: The Game

& btw, why do you keep posting via Mobile Device?


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> read this excellent review of ra.one the game- IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  Review: Ra.One: The Game
> 
> & btw, *why do you keep posting via Mobile Device?*


Don't poke him


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> read this excellent review of ra.one the game- IndianVideoGamer | Video Game News, Video Game Reviews, Indian Video Games |  Review: Ra.One: The Game
> 
> & btw, why do you keep posting via Mobile Device?



   
_Posted via Mobile Device_

_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Nice review BTW. I didn't know Trine made Ra.one. Now I wonder, what do you get if you take a s****y movie and turn into game via a company renowned for making s****y games?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maheksha (Mar 5, 2012)

hai,

imagine same game(or any other game like COD, BF3 etc) with Hindi names & locations, all dialogues in Hindi. wont that be fun ? 


WOW and why not have entire "Mahabharata" as a RPG ? that will be a massive game and popular too.  Imagine you are playing it from Arjun's,Bhim's,Krishan's point of view. wow...

Is it really that hard to make such game ? They will just have to do voice over. I will love to play GTA with New Delhi , Mumbai map


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nice review BTW. I didn't know Trine made Ra.one. Now I wonder, what do you get if you take a s****y movie and turn into game via a company renowned for making s****y games?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well you get a shitty. one


----------



## Neuron (Mar 5, 2012)

Most people in India don't have good sense of quality.You can tell this from our movies.Atleast that's my personal view.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Maheksha said:


> hai,
> 
> imagine same game(or any other game like COD, BF3 etc) with Hindi names & locations, all dialogues in Hindi. wont that be fun ?
> 
> ...



Hey why there isn't a game in which you play as jesus or their murderers. So playing as Lord krishna won't be such a good idea. Make a game but with different names.

Its not hard to make a game with hindi names for devs but its about audience.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Most people in India don't have good sense of quality.You can tell this from our movies.Atleast that's my personal view.



That makes two of us.



gameranand said:


> Hey why there isn't a game in which you play as jesus or their murderers. So playing as Lord krishna won't be such a good idea. Make a game but with different names.
> 
> Its not hard to make a game with hindi names for devs but its about audience.



Making a game about Jesus would be utterly blasphemous, which might spawn a controversy just like the Mohammed caricature thingy. So, I don't think Hindus would take it in good humour if a game on mythology is made. Besides, in a game, there is a possibility that the character dies, this would not be accepted if the character is a god.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> Making a game about Jesus would be utterly blasphemous, which might spawn a controversy just like the Mohammed caricature thingy. So, I don't think Hindus would take it in good humour if a game on mythology is made. Besides, in a game, there is a possibility that the character dies, this would not be accepted if the character is a god.



Exactly. Thats what I was trying to say.

I also think that bollywood is terrible. Personal choice.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

I gave up watching bollywood like 10 years ago. A good decision in my life.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

hmm...let me share my views on why indian games particularly suck-

1. *Why Bad Graphics? :*There are no proper game development institutes or courses in india. For the artistic part, you can join any animation instt. & they will teach you the 3d related stuff. they will never teach you how to model, texture etc for gaming purposes. although there are a few institutes popping up which offer game art courses, they are pretty much worthless. There's a lot of technicality involved with 3d art for gaming & these are not taught properly. and there is a typical yindian mentality in most students that if its not taught in institute, they will not learn it on their own. Most students who join such courses come from a totally non artistic background (haven't even done a single sketch in entire life). This is the prime reason for low quality in the game's graphics.

2. *Why Bad stories/ gameplay/ game design? :* Same as above, lack of knowledge & experience. & no proper institutes teaching game design. In gaming it is not enough that you have an idea. The idea is useless until you can turn it into a fully fleshed out concept. people here spend very less time in pre production. i am not even sure if they write Game Design Documents or greybox their level design(which is basically testing the gameplay elements of a game with the most basic assets before textures & all that eye candy is used). For example,in a game like CoD, a greybox test would use one or two low poly basic characters, boxes in place of buildings & characters etc & then the game will be played to see what it feels like. there is constant testing involved in every phase of the game. But these practices are not followed in india. here everything has to be rushed. just release the damn game in whichever way possible.

3. *Why so many bugs? :* Programming for games is a lot more different than coding a software. you have work within the bounds of a game engine, its pros & cons, limitations & be very specific. There are a lot of things to consider like the physics, texture streaming, LoD meshes etc etc...now these things take a lot of time. constant testing is necessary to identify bugs & eliminate them. & like i said above, testing takes a back seat in indian game development. most games are released without testing or very little testing resulting in an unplayable game.

Apart from these, investment is also a concern. if you were to develop the mahabharata into an RPG, it'll take atleast 3 years (most AAA game titles take around 2-3 years to be completed). If it is developed in ubisoft which has a lot of studios around the world, its possible that the game can be developed sooner (Just as AC keeps coming out every year). SO, you need a lot of funding if you want to work on a project for 3 years while not seeing anything come your way within that 3 years. How many people will want to invest in something like that? we need better game publishers for long time development. This is why you either see casual games or bollywood games.

But the scenario is slowly changing. there are a few developers who are taking this field a lot more seriously. they may be working on small casual games, but the quality is a lot better than that of TRINE games which claims itself as the largest gaming company in india but is actually the worst. this company along with some shitty bollywood film makers are actually insulting our country by giving out an impression that indians suck when it comes to creative work.

Some notable indian companies are-
Yellow Monkey Games
Synqua
Apar Games
Kreeda Games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Nicely explained.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 5, 2012)

its mostly the last point - about the investment
why there are no games in India? - because none of the game studios are backed by good production values, nobody is willing to invest in making a good game that is it, and they wont do it because face it, there is no real market for gaming here
all the games are made on shoestring budgets - there are many studios that are perfectly poised to jump into gaming when the time is right, they are just not doing it at this time 
its our fault that we are not buying games

btw, Yellow Monkey games has some legendary rep in the mobile market, didnt know they were Indian


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

In that case, there is no point expecting a decent game from India, forever. Except, perhaps, casual games/mobile games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ Yup you are right.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2012)

Check this out:
 GameSpot - News Detail

You can now start salivating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out:
> GameSpot - News Detail
> 
> You can now start salivating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



ahh slitting colonial brit throats
Bharat mata ki jai!!
only thing the assasins costume should be changed to something more........indian
_Posted via Mobile Device_



himadri_sm said:


> & btw, why do you keep posting via Mobile Device?



see the reply box while quoting from desmondavid's post and you will also learn to post from mobiles
even i post from _mobiles_ now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

It would indeed be interesting if Assassin's Creed be set in India, however, I doubt if it'd go far judging by the way games based on India end up. Hitman 2, Fallout 3, etc.

Perhaps cow-slaughter would be an issue unless they do away with cows altogether (it'd seem less Indian this way) or make cows invincible 

I'd like to hear the Hindi dialogs they'll put in it though.

Rest in Peace = Requiescat in pace = Shanti se aaram kariye

*Side note* : It'd be sad if it were set in India, then not released in India due to controversy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2012)

Pure Hindi vocals will sound funnier in games....


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

I can guess what will cause the controversy though. Remember in one of the Assassin's creed 2 Subject16 minigames, there was Gandhi holding a Piece of Eden during the Dandi march? Perhaps that Dandi march could be depicted here.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

It would be really awsome if AC sets in India.

But i hate controversy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking forward to be in India.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

If it'll be set in INDIA but not released then also we'll be getting this anyways. 

On side note it would be nice to see picture of INDIA in a game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If it'll be set in INDIA but not released then also we'll be getting this anyways.
> 
> On side note it would be nice to see picture of INDIA in a game.



COD..............


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

I know even hitman 2 had featured MUMBAI but stil it would be nice to see old INDIA.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

So guess, who is gonna be Indian Assassin?



gameranand said:


> I know even hitman 2 had featured MUMBAI but stil it would be nice to see old INDIA.



and Tomb Raider Anniversary.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

I know even hitman 2 had featured MUMBAI but stil it would be nice to see old INDIA.



Kola2842 said:


> So guess, who is gonna be Indian Assassin?
> 
> 
> 
> and Tomb Raider Anniversary.



Yeah I forgot that one.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I know even hitman 2 had featured *MUMBAI* but stil it would be nice to see old INDIA.



Nope, Hitman 2 had Punjab I think, and not Mumbai. There was also controversy for the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 9, 2012)

well,if there is an AC in india we should expect guys in dhoti-kurta sliting necks with rampuri chaku(switch blade)



Spoiler


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope, Hitman 2 had Punjab I think, and not Mumbai. There was also controversy for the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It could be I don't remember. I played that game long time ago.


----------



## Alok (Apr 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> well,if there is an AC in india we should expect guys in dhoti-kurta sliting necks with rampuri chaku(switch blade)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



enhance this dress with western style , then see.....


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

Perhaps Bhagat Singh returns to games with AC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Nope he won't.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> well,if there is an AC in india we should expect guys in dhoti-kurta sliting necks with rampuri chaku(switch blade)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You underestimate the dhoti and the rampuri chaku.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^yeah agree.


----------

